# I love this guy's video's



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I love Barry Hook! , I wish I could get to England......I would drive all over the countryside with Barry Hook and micaelvanessa! ,


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*santa claus ho ho ho.*



tinyliny said:


> this guy is so folksy and fun to watch. he knows what he's doing, though I need subtitles to understand at times. And, when he isn't driving, he could play Santa Claus (Father Christmas).!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8wgKbmn1Z0


to tiny liny he will be out this christmass ill sorce a new risister pot and have him pluged in and danceing on the back of my cart this time lol.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*driveing in england*



greentree said:


> I love Barry Hook! , I wish I could get to England......I would drive all over the countryside with Barry Hook and micaelvanessa! ,


greentree let me know when you land and we will find barry hook and go out for a drive hows that.
and dont for get the coast to.
and in the sea as well lol.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you know him, Michael? I mean , like personally know him? why don't you make some videos driving Tricky?


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I've stayed up all night just watching different videos of this guy! He's great! I wish I could just sit beside him for a month and watch him work all the different horses he has in training.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Barry hook*



tinyliny said:


> do you know him, Michael? I mean , like personally know him? why don't you make some videos driving Tricky?


I don't know him but I could track him down If you like I'll set aside some time lol but if you came over well I would like to come over and see you all I would bring both the boys although tricky is nearly retired now he can still teach you a thing or to.
Had a good schooling lesson with Quincy we were on our own I said something that sounded like woah he banged on the breaks blimey Quincy I said I did not think you had dynamic braking lol.
Well from a point of view I found Peter Philpot he is an internatnal sidesaddle trainer I think I can find Barry hook just as easy I suppose.
I forgot driving commands woah cars pass ding ding then he walks on lol.
I wish I could share Charlie with you I use to ride him bareback in the park at Tottenham I also got him use to the word engage from standing still to canter.
Great pony sorely missed.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Driving videos*

I have some which I don't know how to get them on here.
I could ask my brother lol and see if he can help me I won't hold my breath.
I have quite a few and also bucking situations in the shafts with Quincy.
The main thing years ago I wish we had what we have now to record what happend then I have some good drives on the roads and tracks and tandem training in the indoor school at pine lodge Epping forest.
We look up a lot at trainers and its Other drivers and your selfs That train and make your own horse.
It all takes time driving is a partnership between you and the horse.
By no feat I still have lots to learn and all ways will every day is different things happen with you and the horse that's what driving is all about.
To say I know every thing I would be a born liar I don't and I'm proud to say that I don't.
The tools that were passed on to me and other tools I have picked up and also made my self I have used and I have refined and found my own methods.
As my horses are living proof of what can be acheaved I will help and advise but if you were here I would show you how to gain respect from the horse and the same goes from the horse to human in trust and in situations when thay do arise.
I love this horse when I chime in sounding like woah he stops his a good horse to have in a bad situation.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*Subtitles*

Tinyliny I'll interpret it lol I had a look and his approach is great and has no nonsense from the horses he drives.
As a driver as he is doing it all the time and he takes his time and it's all repetitive training to the horses. 
I have one of thoes great big exercise balls in quincys stable and he kicks it around and you can throw it at him as well lol his a great horse.
As to his desenceatiseing I was doing that with tricky he hated double decker busses and big lorry so samis.
And got him in the deepend of driving in heavy London traffic.
He is lucky to play with and iron out other people's horse problems.
I'll find out we're he is and see if I can get you all an autograph how's that I'll track him down.
I'll see what I can do.


----------

